# My Kindle is finally dressed



## lorezskyline (Apr 19, 2010)

Well after ages searching the accesories board and shops all over the net my Kindle is finally getting dressed and is no longer in danger of being arrested for indecent exposure!!! Ordered the items below (thanks for the decal girl discount code!) a fab looking Decalgirl Wall of Sound Skin and an Oberon Dragon cover in black now I just have to wait for them to be shipped to the UK, can I wait that long? lets hope there's no more volcanic ash clouds to halt flights I want my covers lol


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

LOVE LOVE that skin...might have to get that instead of ask.  Great combo


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Love the Oberon Sky Dragon covers, I have a red one for my Klassic Kindle!
Your Kindle will look amazing when done!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Looks fab!


----------



## lorezskyline (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks all cant wait for the postman to turn up with my parcels now!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Very classy looking.  You do realize that this just represents your FIRST time dressing up your Kindle??  There will be more, and more....


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I love my black Sky Dragon cover!!! (see my avatar)  I think you are going to love yours, too. Good choice.  One thing I like about it, is that so many skins look nice with it. So, if I want another look later on, I can order a new skin.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

PG4003 said:


> Very classy looking. You do realize that this just represents your FIRST time dressing up your Kindle?? There will be more, and more....


Lol, too true! 

Very nice combo!


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Ohhh I like that combo a lot!  Very nice.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

Very nice. I think it looks quite elegant!


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Very classy! good choice


----------



## lorezskyline (Apr 19, 2010)

Well the skin has arrived but still no Oberon cover  oh well they did say it could be up to three weeks to get to the uk but I really want my cover now....._stamps feet in impatience_ The decal girl skin does look great though.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Love the combo.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

That's the style!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

lorezskyline said:


> Well the skin has arrived but still no Oberon cover  oh well they did say it could be up to three weeks to get to the uk but I really want my cover now....._stamps feet in impatience_ The decal girl skin does look great though.


Nice combo. The anticipation is well worth it. 
It's more beautiful IRL than on the monitor; 
We love to see pictures, too!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice looking combo!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Love your combo!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

looks great


----------



## lorezskyline (Apr 19, 2010)

It's here and I love it!


----------

